# top ramen



## Series80 (Nov 19, 2012)

it seems that this simple food would be a great storage item, am i wrong ? granted water is needed ! But what is shelf life or does it really matter , even after date I bet its still edible without hurting you, I dont believe theres too many nutrients in it anyway ,so you wouldnt lose much but as a food filler and sometimes that all we need!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

You don't necessarily need water. I like to just crunch them up and eat them plain. Probably not many nutrients, but they do have a fair amount of calories. You can always add veggies or meat in with them as you cook them.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I ate some for the first time about a month or so ago, did not taste bad. Everyone says it has no food value but many collage kids live on the stuff. I plan on adding some to my preps. Costs almost nothing so why not.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a few cases in my preps. The ramen noodles that come in a cup are pretty good too and have some veggies in it.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

As for shelf life, you should repackage them using O2 absorbers. We learned that the hard way with the pre-packaged in a cup ones. After about a year, they all (a six pack) had dead bugs in them. Yum yum.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

You can also add protein powder or soup broth instead of water for protein.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Bachelor/college meal. Ramen and veggies touch of soy and drop an egg in it when almost done. Mmmm.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Since there is more water/juice in canned foods today instead of the vegetables we add a can off veggies to our noodles along with a tad of water. Uses less water and you don't have to throw away the juice from the veggies.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Ramen and veggies touch of soy and drop an egg in it when almost done. Mmmm.


I have not had that in forever! We used to add frozen peas to our chicken ramen with some soy sauce and egg whites. Instant Asian cuisine on a budget!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

This thread inspired me to an early ramen dinner. Creamy chk ramen, 3/4 kroger rotisserie chk breast, some frozen peas and green beans, blk pepper. Estimared cost less than $2 and great on a cold rainy day. Adding more of these to preps


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> This thread inspired me to an early ramen dinner. Creamy chk ramen, 3/4 kroger rotisserie chk breast, some frozen peas and green beans, blk pepper. Estimared cost less than $2 and great on a cold rainy day. Adding more of these to preps


I love cold, rainy day meals. Those stick to your rib soups and stews make ya feel awfully cozy.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

vract:OMG Hasn't anyone EVER tried their Raman with bacon??? Chicken flavored raman with 4 or 5 strips of bacon... mmmmmm yummmm

I always have two bags of raman so the 4 or 5 pieces of bacon is good. Just rip up the bacon into bites and dump in the bowl. SOOOO GOOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Shammua said:


> vract:OMG Hasn't anyone EVER tried their Raman with bacon??? Chicken flavored raman with 4 or 5 strips of bacon... mmmmmm yummmm
> 
> I always have two bags of raman so the 4 or 5 pieces of bacon is good. Just rip up the bacon into bites and dump in the bowl. SOOOO GOOOD!!!!!!!


You just blew my mind! Bacon and ramen together! I feel a late dinner coming on.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If nothing else it seems like the cheap Ramen noodles could enhance other food preps, help add some bulk and calories and make dull meals more interesting. Of course if we all started eating $2 meals now we might have more money for preps!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Man I wish I worked for the gov like Sentry so I could even afford $2 meals. 
Ramen is like $.18 each.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey, I am feeding 10 people over here (with the Nanny). That's $1.80 for just the basics!


----------



## Series80 (Nov 19, 2012)

Well the ramen is cheap ,most ramen comes with a spice packet , if you buy from an asian market you can get some really good ones , especially hot & spicy ones, but theres several kinds of noodles available as well, the ramen may be a tad more expensive , but the varieties are more as well well worth a look , plus for preppers (if you've never done this) go into an asian market , you will find all kinds of foods , fresh and dry goods!


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Try it with spam. Slice and then pan fry the spam. Cut it up in chunks or strips, and toss it in. Delicious!


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think packaged ramen has a year shelf life, but they are so cheap that you could easily replace them every year. I used to eat ramen noodles for a lunch every day, and still do sometimes.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Gearhead14 said:


> I think packaged ramen has a year shelf life, but they are so cheap that you could easily replace them every year. I used to eat ramen noodles for a lunch every day, and still do sometimes.


I have ramen noodles 4 years old; they taste great.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

for meat additions try the thin sliced sandwich types like Buddig .... beef, turkey, chicken, ham


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow and I thought I was eating gourmet meals, with my Ramen, 1/2 can tuna and 1 slice of cheese. Protein, flavor and a meal in 3 minutes.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I think any ramen is a good starting point.
One caution I was gone for just a few days without being 
around to open windows to keep the inside below triple 
digit temps.
The ramen went rancid and none of it was over 3 months 
old.
Keep it as cool as it will be when buried and it will last years.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I like ramen noodles plain and drained but even better, when I have the ingredients on hand:

Put water on to boil and add (per 2 noodle packs):

1 stalk thin sliced celery (or do as I do and just thin slice the entire celery head end a couple of times)
1 teaspoon of minced garlic from the jar in the refrigerator or 1/2 teaspoon dried minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon fresh ground pepper
1/3 cup thin sliced carrot

When water starts to boil add 1 boneless skinless chicken breast, cubed, and seasoning mix
When water returns to boil add 1 cup frozen Winter Mixed Vegetables (broccoli/cauliflower) 
When water returns to boil time 2 minutes and add noodles
Boil for 2 minutes, remove from heat and add 1/2 cup bean sprouts, 1/2 cup sugar snap peas or snow peas.

Season to taste with soy sauce and share with a friend or save some for tomorrow.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I know I"m awful and it's no onder I have to constantly fight my weight but my favorite way to prepare ramen is to pour boiloing water over 4 packs of the noodles in a sealable bowl. Go out smoke do whatever give it 5 to 10 min to soften. Come back drain the water out of hte noodles. chunk up a stick of real butter cover and let it start melting good. give it a couple min then open it up sprinkle all the seasoning packets onto the noodles and stir until it is evenly dispersed throughout the buttery noodles. yes it is terrible for you but it is soooooo good.


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

We always put a couple packs in our pockets when I was in the military. I was something that we could just pour the salt packs over them and eat them dry. I have them in my preps.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> I know I"m awful and it's no onder I have to constantly fight my weight but my favorite way to prepare ramen is to pour boiloing water over 4 packs of the noodles in a sealable bowl. Go out smoke do whatever give it 5 to 10 min to soften. Come back drain the water out of hte noodles. chunk up a stick of real butter cover and let it start melting good. give it a couple min then open it up sprinkle all the seasoning packets onto the noodles and stir until it is evenly dispersed throughout the buttery noodles. yes it is terrible for you but it is soooooo good.


I felt my arteries hardening just reading that!!  LOL!!!

How about using ramen noodles as a side for canned meatloaf? get some carbs in there with the protein, or same/same with ramen and canned ground beef or chicken.

I have been meaning to take somethings like cucumbers, squash, tomatoes, peppers, onions, and whatever else I can think of that sounds good and dehydrate it all, and then crumble all of it and store it in sealed quart jars. maybe not so much veggie soup, because I'm not really big on veggie soup, but it could be really good added to things like noodles and meat.


----------

